# Started a new reloading bench



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

The wifey was getting a little tired of my reloading stuff in her space, so and I willing wanted to get my reloading bench and man cave started in the garage! Its not done yet, but I have a real nice start! Should be getting loads goin again by next weekend!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Is she suggesting your mounts follow you out there also ?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Hopefully she didn't suggest a further move, and you all just met in the middle?


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

I like it Corey!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Starting to look good, shouldn't leave those racks in the window though as you can see how much they've shrunk already!! Many months ago I had a room which would have left me a corner to set up my reloading gear,-- well the room has been cleaned out, shelves put up(for her) etc. etc., my corner has only 5 ft. of stuff piled up!!!! OH Well!!


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Lol you guys are something else! Im glad to be out there, less distractions! And No, the mounts are stayin put, along with the hides and turkey beards! I needed this in the worst way. But the end of the bar in the living room, wasnt a good place! Only bonus was the TV.







But im looking at a nice little flat panel, and DVR setup for the man cave!
Hass! The rack on the right I found on the side of the road next to my house. I felt i needed it, beings i watched him out the back door for about 6 months before someone got him! And the one on the left was a bow kill about 12 years ago. I dont mind them bleaching out a little. Adds to the rustic look that seems to be taking over around this house.
You better get your space back soon! Or you might be building a new little spot!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes having your own space is a plus. A wall mount for you tv helps keep it up outta the way. And you can hook up it up to your computer and use it as a monitor







.

Good lighting is a must .


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Yup, I got 4 new T8 lights goin up above it, and as soon as my father inlaw is back on his feet he is hooking them up for me.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

showmeyote said:


> Lol you guys are something else! Im glad to be out there, less distractions! And No, the mounts are stayin put, along with the hides and turkey beards! I needed this in the worst way. But the end of the bar in the living room, wasnt a good place! Only bonus was the TV.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 HA HA!! Your insight is right on-- wasn't 5 minutes ago she suggested that I should build a hunting Shack, I asked her if I was losing my spot-- she says-- Well I thought it was a really good suggestion!! I'll leave it at that. HA!!


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

hassell said:


> HA HA!! Your insight is right on-- wasn't 5 minutes ago she suggested that I should build a hunting Shack, I asked her if I was losing my spot-- she says-- Well I thought it was a really good suggestion!! I'll leave it at that. HA!!


lol well, i promise i had nothing to do with it..............


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

Looks like it will end up being a nice bench and setup. I would move to my garage but I don't like to sweat my tail off while doing anything much less while reloading.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

SMY that is a nice bench you have started there. post more pics as you progress.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

youngdon said:


> SMY that is a nice bench you have started there. post more pics as you progress.


You bet I will Don. Mounted the press tonight and waiting on a few new goodies I thought i couldnt live with out. Next im looking for is some parts bins.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Helmet_S said:


> Looks like it will end up being a nice bench and setup. I would move to my garage but I don't like to sweat my tail off while doing anything much less while reloading.


My garage gets very hot too, thats why i added a nice cold blowing window unit


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Now you're talking, Is the garage insulated ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Rick you all need to share the room!! Opposite corners perhaps.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Im telling ya, this is in total man cave mode! Yes it is insulated. That was the one smart thing the builder did when he built this pad! I question a lot of other moves he did, but that one was top notch!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

SMY looks like your moving in the right direction. My wifey would have already been telling I am such a wonderful husband as she was setting boxes of my stuff on the bench. I would have given you a LIKE but not till Chris makes it more Manly. That heartsy thing just dont fit the site. I have to second YD on the coyote head or gun thing instead. Good Luck keep us posted.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank Rodney, the heart thing just makes me feel like one day I'll get together with a bunch of you and Catcapper will be a cowboy and Chris will be a biker and Co204 will be a sailor and ebbs will be an indian, and Skip will be a construction worker, and OAC will be a cop, and there you and I will stand in my camo with nothing left to do but join in at the YMCA.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Thank Rodney, the heart thing just makes me feel like one day I'll get together with a bunch of you and Catcapper will be a cowboy and Chris will be a biker and Co204 will be a sailor and ebbs will be an indian, and Skip will be a construction worker, and OAC will be a cop, and there you and I will stand in my camo with nothing left to do but join in at the YMCA.


I punished your description of everyone with a "like." The HEART one.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL I knew you would have something to say that would make me chuckle. I'd gladly drop my request for the MC Hammer video if you'd be so kind as to submit a video of you and Ruthie doing YMCA!!!! Deal ?


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

youngdon said:


> LOL I knew you would have something to say that would make me chuckle. I'd gladly drop my request for the MC Hammer video if you'd be so kind as to submit a video of you and Ruthie doing YMCA!!!! Deal ?


I'll need to teach it to her. When we're performance ready I'll see what we can do.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

YD you posting pictures like that might get you a whole lotta hearts!!!!! BUT here the question is what are you doing withthem type pictures??? ( this is where the very confused happy face goes) or at least concerned look.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

man did this thread totally get hikacked. Good stuff though. I am just glad that I wasn't pasrt of the group doing the dance. I would gladly sit back at a table and laugh at you guys though.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> YD you posting pictures like that might get you a whole lotta hearts!!!!! BUT here the question is what are you doing withthem type pictures??? ( this is where the very confused happy face goes) or at least concerned look.


I can understand that being from Texas you are rightfully upset I did not name you as the cowboy ! If Cat will relinquish the spot, which I'm sure he will, you can be the cowboy. OK ?


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Getting closer to done. I have my new sonic clean getting to my door in the morning, and Im almost complete.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Though! One is never really DONE! RIGHT?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thats right!! It won't be long and you will be adding more shelves and more little do-dads to make it all easier. It's looking great though.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

I plane on more shelves to the left. Plus about a 12 gun cabinet. I have a safe, but it ill be nice to keep a few right there next to the bench that im working with! I still have jugs of powder and equipment to move in.
I move out and she buys a treadmill








Go figure! O well im not complaining! Its a double bonus!!!!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Getting there, looks like my canning room minus the loading bench!!ha!!

Every one should have a few spare scopes laying around!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Your getting it spread the guns out a bit and she can't remember what all you have, and as she is on the treadmill you bring the new gun in to the garage safe, hide the box and SWEAR you have had that gun since childhood or at least early teens.

Yes I was eyeing those scopes too. I wonder if I give him a LIKE with the "heart" if he will cut me a deal.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

LOL YD, my boy might be really made if i offed his .223 scope. The camo one is a shotgun scope, and the matte is a Simmons cheapy.
I did get my new Hornady sonic case cleaner today! Nice shiny clean brass in about 8 mins! Im liking this one!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

SMY, How do you lie that sonic cleaner? How much brass will it hold?


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

I love it! Its fast and does a good job! with a really tarnished case it needs to be tumbled. I had 140 pieces of 22-250 brass in it the other night. and could have put a few more in. I had roughly 80 pieces of 25-06 brass in it and same deal, i could of put more. my review is a ***** 5 star.....


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'll be interested t hear how long the solution lasts.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Thank Rodney, the heart thing just makes me feel like one day I'll get together with a bunch of you and Catcapper will be a cowboy and Chris will be a biker and Co204 will be a sailor and ebbs will be an indian, and Skip will be a construction worker, and OAC will be a cop, and there you and I will stand in my camo with nothing left to do but join in at the YMCA.


Whaaa?????????


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL I'm sorry Danny did you want to be a cowboy too !!


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I'll be interested t hear how long the solution lasts.


Its a 14:1 mix with water. it said the solution would last about 60 full trips. Plus the cleaner is made to use a parts cleaner solution as well. So basically its a ounce to a ounce and a half of solution when filled to the full mark in the cleaner.
8400 pieces of 22-250 brass with one jug of solution.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

What does the jug cost ? the cleaner itself ? Just trying to do the math. I think Chris Miller has one also.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

20 bucks for the solution. Cabelas was running a sell on all Hornady products, I picked it up for 79.99


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

youngdon said:


> LOL I'm sorry Danny did you want to be a cowboy too !!


Ummm, no thanks.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I think mini-you does !!


----------



## Deerhunter 28 (Jan 10, 2012)

Looks nice!


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Deerhunter 28!


----------



## 870guy (Feb 21, 2012)

I had a whole room to do my reloading right acrost the hall from the bedroom. . .then my daughter came along. I love her more anything but that means I lost my room, my man cave. The garage isn't an option as its uninsulated and we routinely have 90% humidity and 100 degree temps in the summer.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Welcome to PT 870guy.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

870guy said:


> I had a whole room to do my reloading right acrost the hall from the bedroom. . .then my daughter came along. I love her more anything but that means I lost my room, my man cave. The garage isn't an option as its uninsulated and we routinely have 90% humidity and 100 degree temps in the summer.


Midway usa has a small reloading stand. A member named ebbs has one and in fact did a review on it for his website www.hausofguns.com check it out ! He has a bunch of great reviews that are honestly written. Subscribe today ! Don't make me tell you twice !


----------

